# Knitting Group in Pensacola, Fla



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of a knitting group in Pensacola, Fla? If so, please PM me.


----------



## cathy3 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wish there was one here in Fort Walton.........


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess we knitters in northwest florida need to skype and have a knitting group that way. I'm in marianna. Going to teach few girlfriends how to knit first of year but would love to get together with seasoned knitters, always have questions and knitting news. Happy 2012 and lots of great knitting.


----------



## rosierakocy (May 21, 2011)

I am in FWB. Love to join a group. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Does anyone know of a knitting group in Pensacola, Fla? If so, please PM me.


I was checking Ravelry last night for a group where I live. They have a nice geographical index for groups all over the world. I think I saw one in Pensacola. My daughter lives there but she doesn't knit. Or sew.

Anyway, it's worth checking if you haven't done that already.

Good luck and Happy Knitting in 2012


----------



## Punkin (Aug 11, 2011)

What aneat thing. Thanks. I will check my town.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey, Mama, Thanks!


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

Kings on Creighton. They have a group that meets on Thursday evening and Saturday afternoon. I have never been, but you can call and reverify. Hope this helps.


----------



## winipooh1 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ravelry has one listed


----------

